# Now here is an idea.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

First-World FEI Dressage Horse Helps Third-World Working Horses.



> It is through the Brooke that Nimos, the dressage horse living in luxury in Florida, can help Saheli, the working horse in Pakistan. Nimos is currently for sale and when he is sold a percentage of the proceeds will go the support the work of the Brooke. Founded in 1934 the Brooke has become the world’s biggest welfare charity for working equines. Working in nine countries in Asia, Africa, Central America and the Middle East, their motto is: “healthy working animals for the world’s poorest communities.”


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes.  Excellent. It's about time the rich gave to the poor (am I reading it right anyway?)


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Very good to give this item some attention!


----------

